
Ask HN: Navigating US Work Authorization Questions as a Canadian; TN vs. H1-B - irvanjitsingh
This might be somewhat obvious but I haven&#x27;t been able to find a lot of information online: almost all companies ask in the application process about work authorization, and as a Canadian citizen with relevant experience and an engineering degree, I&#x27;m eligible for TN authorization.<p>A TN, if I understand correctly, is not nearly as much of a hassle as an H1-B visa. I can only assume then that when companies are asking about work authorization, they are trying to determine whether there will be added hassle to hiring a non-resident alien candidate (if they aren&#x27;t currently authorized to work in the states).<p>If this is the case, then what should my response to the question about authorization be? Technically, I would still require a TN, which I do not currently possess, but if the company filters applications based off responses to that first question, then should I perhaps answer in the affirmative and then proceed to explain that I would only require TN authorization as opposed to a visa sponsorship?<p>Do all companies have the ability to hire eligible candidates through the TN process, and do they distinguish it separately from the H1-B sponsorship process? I&#x27;m mostly curious about smaller companies and startups since most large companies have an immigration department to deal with international candidates.<p>I&#x27;ve worked in the states before on both J1 visas and a TN, so I&#x27;m familiar with the process as an applicant, just not with the companies&#x27; perception of it on their end.
======
fredophile
I've worked at a few companies in the US on various visas. If they ask if you
are legally allowed to work in the US I'd generally suggest that you say no
but also mention that you would qualify for a TN visa. Because a TN visa is
cheap, quick, and relatively straightforward to get I've never personally
experienced or heard of a company rejecting a Canadian applicant for this.

